# Housing for Indian Fantails



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I have two Indian Fantails that I currently keep in my young bird (homer) loft. The male fantail has become very aggressive defending his nestbox and female. I'd like to move them to their own housing but don't like the idea of cages. 

I'm looking for examples of how forum members house their Fantails. Pictures and tips are much appreciated!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I do house them in 3 feet X 2 feet X 2 feet (depth) boxes......mine get territorial when when the other pair comes near their home....but as I do have only Fantails (with one pair of Tippler) I do not see that as a big problem.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Chilangz said:


> I do house them in 3 feet X 2 feet X 2 feet (depth) boxes......mine get territorial when when the other pair comes near their home....but as I do have only Fantails (with one pair of Tippler) I do not see that as a big problem.


4 feet long, two feet deep and three feet high. I keep two breeding pair in each one.

Tony


----------

